# Digitized Art Stolen & Manufactured in NY Area



## pljean (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have been reading this forum for 2 years and I couldn't have started my business whithout all of the information you have all provided.

Without going into too much details, I have a clothing line. I am a graphic artist, all my work is original. I get my art digitized and turned in beautiful hotfix motifs, I also out source screenprinting and I do heat transfer work with JPSS. I have an Epson 1900 (yuk, hate it) I use textile ink from Alpha.. etc etc etc.. I definately know "what I am doing". Yet... I did something dumb.

I sent art that was already digitized for stone designs, to a well known company, i have previously sold to. 45 days later, my designs are on the shelves of their stores, but they didn't buy them from "me".

Again, I was dumb. They had deisgns that were patterned and all they had to do was find a manufactuer that would just make the hotfix motifs for them. I cant dwell on the fact that I sent out my own work and trusted someone who I shouldnt have... Instead, i need to find out who they used to make my art into stones.

Its a NY company and I almost positive they use NY vendors. I have heard that there a few "go to" companies in the City, that the boutique clothing lines use, to make their art into rhinestone motifs. I am just looking for names of these companies, so I can call and inquire if they made certain designs into stones. I'm looking for a company that doesnt sell retail and it probably not listed online anywhere. I heard at the ENK show that there is "someone" all the girls brands use.. in NYC, they said a name similar to innovative design something or other, but I cant find them.

Again, I am just looking for your knowledge on the industry, to help me find who the kids boutique clothing companies use to make their designs in the NY area... any info would be helpful. I am learning their is noone I can really trust anymore, as many people in this industry steal designs and just dont care... its so sad and I just dont want to let them get away with it.

In the long run.. they have a handle of my designs and I have 1,000's... so its really no skin off my back, because I can just make new ones. I am just not thinking I want to let this company step on me, because they think they "can"... and they dont care who they ruin, to get ahead... which is just sad.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

pljean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for 2 years and I couldn't have started my business whithout all of the information you have all provided.
> 
> ...


This is where you want to consult your attorney. Just from what I read, I don't know why you need their vendors. It sounds like the "well known company" you sent your design to that now has your artwork on their shelves without an agreement with you would be the entity your attorney would want to talk to. Depends on how bad you want to enforce your IP if you are in a position to prove it.


----------



## pljean (Nov 20, 2008)

I did call my attorney. He said get pics of clothes in store. I guess I just wanted to get more information.

Also, I am scared that an attorney wont be able to do anything. I have the art I gave them. Its now on their store shelves. I am assuming that my attorney can ask them for the original art, they they used to get the designs made? In that case, if its my art, end of story? right? I just dont know how these things work..


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

pljean said:


> I did call my attorney. He said get pics of clothes in store. I guess I just wanted to get more information.
> 
> Also, I am scared that an attorney wont be able to do anything. I have the art I gave them. Its now on their store shelves. I am assuming that my attorney can ask them for the original art, they they used to get the designs made? In that case, if its my art, end of story? right? I just dont know how these things work..


Did you sign anything or anything clearly stated they can do this??

I have signed several contracts for original works that I would not reproduce anything. 

If you do not get anything out of this at least start enforcing privacy disclosures for your work.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

pljean said:


> I did call my attorney. He said get pics of clothes in store. I guess I just wanted to get more information.
> 
> Also, I am scared that an attorney wont be able to do anything.


He probably wants the pics to compare to your artwork to determine if he can do anything. 



> I have the art I gave them. Its now on their store shelves.


You are on a t-shirt forum and not a trademark/copyright law forum so don't take anything said here as gospel but I don't know that sending a company artwork for them to create something for you (even without any limitations on use) automatically entitles them to use it for their own profit. Once again a matter for the lawyers.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

that would set me off.you need to go after them.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Why did you send the mentioned company your digitized art? What was this company going to do for you? Were you sending a proof so they might carry your designs? Is the company a retail business?


----------

